# Rainfurrest 2011!



## Tissemand (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiya everyone. I'm a new gayfur and I'm thinking about going to Rainfurrest 2011 as my first furry convention (I don't have a fursona nor a fursuit yet ._., so don't expect much)!

I'm looking for a ride down from the Seattle ferry terminal to Seatac, and I think I can cover for gas money and such. (It'd be even more awesome if you lived in Bremerton and could drive from there!) If you wouldn't mind me following yah around the convention, that would be a plus too! :3

Thankies~


----------



## fenrirs_child (Apr 29, 2011)

hai fellow seattle-dweller ^^ i have a full car, but i can suggest if you haven't joined furlife yet to do so, i'm sure there will be plenty of rideshares once the big weekend gets a little closer! also, if you don't mind hanging out with a boring old fursuit maker, i'd love to chat a while there ^^


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 29, 2011)

fenrirs_child said:


> hai fellow seattle-dweller ^^ i have a full car, but i can suggest if you haven't joined furlife yet to do so, i'm sure there will be plenty of rideshares once the big weekend gets a little closer! also, if you don't mind hanging out with a boring old fursuit maker, i'd love to chat a while there ^^


 
Just checked out furlife. What do you guise do at the meetings and such? I just saw that one for tomorrow and I might just go to it (since I have nothing planned!).

Edit: actually, would you be driving from downtown by chance tomorrow? :3

Edit 2: Yeah, I'm definitely going tomorrow! Got barely enough for bus money and the ferry ride! I have no idea what to expect, and I have a feeling that I'm gonna be awkward and just standing there x3


----------



## Sparktography (Jun 14, 2011)

I just joined furlife as well. Looking forward to meeting folks in the area, and perhaps attending rainfurrest.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (Jun 15, 2011)

Very glad I came across this thread.  I hadn't heard of furlife before, but now I'm headed straight there at the end of this post to check it out.
I'm planning on attending Rainfurrest, kinda my birthday gift to myself this year, as well as my first con.


----------



## kirinafa (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll be going and it'll be my first  look for a snow leopard partial in a kimono!


----------

